# ***los mil y un posts de Moritzchen!!! ***enhorabuena



## Txiri

Gracias por tu inteligencia, tu sentido de humor, y por tu bondad en compartir tus conocimientos.  Gracias también por la amistad que nos muestras a tantos.  Espero que haya otro mil y uno sin tener que esperar mucho


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Moritzchen!  *

_Gracias por tu colaboración._


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Muy bien hecho Moritzchen!

Vos siempre nos ayudás a cruzar la frontera entre los dos idiomas.

¡Un montón de felicitaciones y un caluroso saludo para vos!

PD: nos vemos en el asado ¡ya estoy sintiendo un olorcito! ¡hmmmm!


----------



## oriental

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¡Muy bien hecho Moritzchen!
> 
> Vos siempre nos ayudás a cruzar la frontera entre los dos idiomas.
> 
> ¡Un montón de felicitaciones y un caluroso saludo para vos!
> 
> PD: nos vemos en el asado ¡ya estoy sintiendo un olorcito! ¡hmmmm!


 
Buenas noches, con permiso, soy el asador.
Esperamos como dice Txiri, otros mil y uno más.
Utilizando esa imagen, pero ahora como de los mil y uno que vamos llegando a WR, sí me confieso uno que ha visto y disfrutado los posts de Moritzchen.
Y los de varios más.
Moritzchen, por lo que pinta, tendré a los vecinos antes y si bien no caduca la oferta, cada mes que pase disminuiré la cantidad de achuras en la parrilla....


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones de corazón!!!!*
*Te admiro por tu generosidad y *
*por tu sabiduría que hacen posible que *
*muchos pero muchos*
*f@rer@s podamos aprender*
*de alguien tan genial. *
*¡¡¡Gracias!!!* 
*¡Vamos, Moritz, todavía!*
*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*

*PD: el asadito me gusta a punto. lol. Si quieres, llevo radicheta con ajo.*​


----------



## Moritzchen

Txiri me hizo saber hoy que existía este hilo. Recibir este abrazo virtual de cada uno de ustedes no sólo me conmueve (y mirá que soy muy duro eh! Cuidado...) sino que honestamente me llena de orgullo. Leo lo que cada uno de ustedes escribe con atención porque sé que voy a aprender algo, y me siento acompañado cuando nos encontramos en el mismo hilo porque si digo alguna burrada (y yo soy de rebuznar) alguien me va a dar una mano para levantarme y quedar más o menos mejor parado. Gracias.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades! y muchas gracias por un montón de aportaciones tuyas, siempre tan concisas y acertadas. 
Te invito una copa con todo y servicio. ¡Salud!


----------



## lauranazario

¡Levanto mi vaso para brindar por los primeros mil de Mortizchen!
A tu salud... 

Saludos caribeños,
LN


----------



## ILT

*¡Muchas felicidades en este postiversario Mortizchen!

Saludos 
*


----------



## Moritzchen

Gracias Laura y te prometo portarme bien de ahora en adelante así no me regañas. Gracias I Love. Y gracias a los dos por su apoyo y por lo bien que mantienen la cordura en este nido de locos.


----------



## Outsider

Enhorabuena, Moritzchen.
_¡Que vengan muchos más!_
​


----------



## frida-nc

Gracias por todos tus sabios comentarios , Moritzchen,

Y ¡felicitaciones por celebrar los 1001!

"Forero estupendo con el "Light Approach"

Con admiración,
frida-nc​​


----------



## Moritzchen

Gracias Frida y Outsider. De ustedes aprendo.


----------



## Fernita

*Moritz, ahora que tengo un poco más de confianza, te digo que además de inteligentes, tus comentarios son muy divertidos.*
*Sos genial, le ponés humor con tanta naturalidad sin perder el sentido de colaborar. Te felicito de corazón.*
*Buenas noches, me caigo de sueño.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations!! Keep it up!


----------



## lily8

Congratulations on your *Postiversary*!!!!! 

You've shown me the way to go more than once. 

Thanx a lot and keep it up!


----------

